# ESP Angel Sword Custom Shop Takamizawa



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Whoa...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA owns one of these swords. 

Unless you're a collector or Toshihiko Takamizawa himself, I can't imagine anybody else rocking these customs out... or any Alfee custom for the matter.


----------



## Miek (Sep 25, 2012)

Wanna slay some hellspawned atrocities with that.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 25, 2012)

Jesus japanese christ!


----------



## Miek (Sep 25, 2012)

That's not even the craziest/weirdest thing ESP has made or will make.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 25, 2012)

Wouldn't want, but i'm glad I got to see it. (kind of like Wendy Woppers)


----------



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, ZERO interest in it, but it sure does speak for ESP's custom shop's talent! Those guys kick so much ass.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 25, 2012)

Something similar but more barbaric looking and I'd be drooling all over it.
Maybe something that the evil Jun hordes would rock (beastmaster reference)lol.
Pobably 5grand and 2yrs. wait I imagine at least.


----------



## mcd (Sep 25, 2012)

Epic just epic


----------



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Something similar but more barbaric looking and I'd be drooling all over it.
> Maybe something that the evil Jun hordes would rock (beastmaster reference)lol.
> Pobably 5grand and 2yrs. wait I imagine at least.




Found one for sale. Guy is asking 6k Euros.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 25, 2012)

Because Guitars Weren't Phallic Enough Already


----------



## The Grief Hole (Sep 25, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Found one for sale. Guy is asking 6k Euros.



Cheaper than buying it from their shibuya shop!


----------



## purpledc (Sep 25, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> Because Guitars Weren't Phallic Enough Already





Sorry, but phallic guitars have all ready reached their pinnacle and ESP lost the title. The winner?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. Wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 25, 2012)

It reminds me of the _SLAYER_ eagle.


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it functional?

You decide whether I'm asking for sword or guitar context.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 25, 2012)

Give me that epic sword of a guitar! Wow! I need 6K Euros!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 25, 2012)

I love those.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## MikeH (Sep 25, 2012)

Hasn't this been on the internet....forever?


----------



## Grack (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like the most uncomfortable guitar to play sitting down. Ever.


----------



## -42- (Sep 25, 2012)

Now that it has been established that ESP can build headless guitars, the question is could they make them in a shape people want?


----------



## Miek (Sep 25, 2012)

Depends on how much you're willing to pay and how Japanese you are.
I think they'll only do shit like this for residents of Japan.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2012)

Grack said:


> Looks like the most uncomfortable guitar to play sitting down. Ever.


 
Come on. The guitar is shaped like a sword. This is wasted on playing sitting down. 



Miek said:


> Depends on how much you're willing to pay and how Japanese you are.
> I think they'll only do shit like this for residents of Japan.


 
Like with all customs, the prices will jack up when you're using not so common materials and hardware. ESP customs are open to customers worldwide, but like you said, it depends on how much you're willing to pay.

ESP has proven that they are willing to make anything for anyone, at a large sum of course. And why not, the customer is paying for their perfect custom after all.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be impressed when they make one to look like a giant piece of nigiri


----------



## Syriel (Sep 26, 2012)

ESP and their functional pieces of art.

I'd like to see some V-Kei all FEMALE ( emphasis on the FEMALE ) band in sailor outfits rock this one out, and wield it around fighting weird masked aliens in one of their MVs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2012)

Syriel said:


> *I'd like to see some V-Kei all FEMALE ( emphasis on the FEMALE ) band* in sailor outfits rock this one out, and wield it around fighting weird masked aliens in one of their MVs.


 
Just because I can...











...still working on finding bands that fill the rest of your prerequsite though.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 27, 2012)

It's cool, but the shinigami guitar still rules them all. That one is beautiful.


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Something similar but more barbaric looking and I'd be drooling all over it.
> Maybe something that the evil Jun hordes would rock (beastmaster reference)lol.
> Pobably 5grand and 2yrs. wait I imagine at least.


 5 grand is the going price for a well spec'd normal shaped ESP custom according to their quote form.
I would hate to see the upcharge that would bring...


----------

